# Inserting Hyperlinked text to a post



## MULTIZ321 (May 20, 2006)

I haven't been able to figure out the code sequence to insert desired hyperlinked text into a post.

In other words if I want to say to the reader "Go Here" and have "Go Here" as a hyperlink - is the code to do this GoHere  ?  If so, how do I put in the actual URL?

Before Tug moved to the new server - when I clicked on the Insert Link icon (Blue & Green World icon on the task bar with the link chain symbol) - it was a two-step process to insert a link - the first submenu to appear allowed you to type your desired text, you then clicked ok and the second submenu allowed you to insert the desired URL.

On our present server, when the Insert Link icon is clicked the submenu tells you to "Please enter the URL of your Link"  and the http:// is in the box as a default.  But I'm not sure how to put my desired text into the box along with the URL.

Thanks in advance for your help.


Richard


----------



## taffy19 (May 20, 2006)

Richard, click on *User CP* in the blue bar above, then choose and click on "Edit Options" and scroll down the page until you find "Message Editor Interface" and change it to: *Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing*.

In your post, copy the URL address of the web page and click on the little 

 icon and a window will pop up and here is where you paste the link.

The same works for photo images too, if you have a web page address where the photo is hosted, but you need to click on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon instead. I hope this will help you. Small photo files can be attached with the message, I believe.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 20, 2006)

Thanks Emmy.  I made the change you suggested.

However, I'm still not clear how (or where) to insert the text I want to appear as a hyperlink that will take the reader to the underlying URL that I've pasted
in the Insert Link box.

Richard


----------



## Makai Guy (May 20, 2006)

Type the text you want to show as the link.  Then highlight the text.

Click on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon in the message editor.

Enter the URL you want to go to when the highlighted text is clicked.

OR ...

Just enclose the URL address between [noparse] and  tags like this:
www.tug2.net[/noparse]
Which will look like:
www.tug2.net


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 20, 2006)

Doug,

  I didn't know to highlight the text I wanted to appear as the link.

That did the trick.  Thanks


Richard


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 21, 2006)

iconnections said:
			
		

> Richard, click on *User CP* in the blue bar above, then choose and click on "Edit Options" and scroll down the page until you find "Message Editor Interface" and change it to: *Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing*.
> 
> In your post, copy the URL address of the web page and click on the little
> 
> ...


I formerly used the full WYSIWYG interface but switched out of it because of glitches in the way it performed.  Don't remember what they were anymore. 

But if things start acting funny while you're posting, you might want to switch back.

As for creating a hyperlink wihen you don't highlight text, follow these three easy steps (omitting the quote marks where I'm indicating specific text to enter) to create a left (opening) hyperlink tag, the hyperlink text, and a right (closing) hyperlink tag:

*The left (opening) hyperlink tag.* Create a url address statement by typing 'url=" immediately followed by the hyperlink address you want to create the link to.  Do not use any spaces.  Enclose that url address statement between a pair of square brackets,"[" and "]".  You've now created the left hyperlink tag.
*The hyperlink text.* Now enter the text you want people to see in the hyperlink, such as "look Here" or "Here's the website"
*The right (closing) hyperlink tag.* To complete the hyplerlink type '[/url]".  That creates the right (or closing) hyperlink tag.
That's it, and that's the general formula:

left hyperlink tag + hyperlink text + right hyperlink tag.

The tags mark the intervening text as hyperlink text.  The opening (left) hyperlink tag must have the 'url=" statement to identify the internet address for the hyperlink.

If you look at all of the text formatting options, you will see they follow the same formula :
left tag + text to be formatted + right tag.  As with the hyperlink tags, the left and right tags mark the begiinning and ending of the text to receive special treatment.


----------



## Keitht (May 21, 2006)

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> Doug,
> 
> I didn't know to highlight the text I wanted to appear as the link.
> 
> ...



It's certainly far from intuitive.  On the old version of the board, when you opened the hyperlink dialog box the first thing it asked for was the text you wanted to display.  When you entered it and clicked OK you were then asked for the URL.  All very straightforward and even I could follow it.  The new method certainly seems a backward step to me - about the only backward step with the new software which I generally like.


----------



## taffy19 (May 21, 2006)

I noticed later that I had left part of the instructions out by not saying to highlight the text first, but Doug had corrected that so Richard was able to do what he wanted to accomplish as I read his other posts too where he included some links. Once you know how, it is very easy.

I often type my message in "Outlook Express" first so can use the spell checker too. Inserting links works easier there than here and they copy over OK too. It would be nice to have a spell checker here.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 21, 2006)

Keitht said:
			
		

> It's certainly far from intuitive.



I guess what's intuitive, like what's beautiful, is in the eye of the beholder.   Seems perfectly intuitive to me.

However, you might want to edit the options in your profile to NOT use the WYSIWYG (what-you-see-is-what-you-get) editor option.  

Under Standard Editor, when you click the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon and enter your URL, you'll then see the full vBCode, making it clear where you would need to edit to change the displayed link text.  (Or just click on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon in the upper right of the message entry window to toggle the WYSIWYG editor off/on).


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 21, 2006)

Steve,

I tried your instructions in the full WYSIWYG interface mode & it didn't work.
I'm going to try it soon in the Standard Editor Mode that you & Doug suggested I 
switch back to & I'll let you know.

I'm also assuming I followed your instructions properly and omitted the quotation marks as instructed.

Thanks to you and Doug for giving me a better understanding on how this process works.

Richard


----------



## taffy19 (May 21, 2006)

Now you make me curious why WYSIWYG is not that easy. If you highlight the text and insert the link for help with the special codes, it will show the link perfectly OK.

Highlighting the text is important and then click on the little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon and insert the URL that you had copied from somewhere else. I would try it again, Richard.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 22, 2006)

Emmy,

I should have clarified.  Highlighting the text worked for me in both Standand mode and WYSIWYG mode.

When I tried to follow the 3-step sequence that Steve described - and if I understood his directions correctly, you don't need to hightlight text in this method - the 3-step method did not work for me in WYSIWYG mode.

I haven't tried it yet in Standard mode.

More to follow...

Richard


----------



## Keitht (May 22, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> I guess what's intuitive, like what's beautiful, is in the eye of the beholder. Seems perfectly intuitive to me.
> 
> However, you might want to edit the options in your profile to NOT use the WYSIWYG (what-you-see-is-what-you-get) editor option.
> 
> ...


 
Doug,

I am using Standard Editor and stand by what I said in my previous post. The prompts we received after clicking the Insert Link icon on the old software stepped you through the process of entering the information to display a text link, the new software doesn't. Highlighting text before clicking the link, or replacing the highlighted section of the link with text afterwards, is not, I would suggest, intuitive to those without a solid understanding of HTML.
The new process is less user friendly than the old.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 22, 2006)

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> Steve,
> 
> I tried your instructions in the full WYSIWYG interface mode & it didn't work.
> I'm going to try it soon in the Standard Editor Mode that you & Doug suggested I
> ...


Yeah - I use standard editor.  As I mentioned before, I've had problems using the WYSIWYG editor with the vBulletin software.


----------



## Don (May 31, 2006)

I tried it yesterday using the url tag method.  It worked like a charm where highlighting didn't.


----------

